# question on a fish hooked today



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Okay, here I go, there was a guy today that hooked a LARGE black fish with a yellow pinstripe on its back with spikey top fins(if I remember correctly). He was very excited& said he's gonna get it, I thought to myself nope, cause I have no idea what he had. He said it was very big, fought it for awhile, then stripped the hook. I've googled saltwater black fish with yellow stripe for too long & can't figure out what it is. He said it was a fish. So do any of you ole timers know what this might have been, everyone who saw it had know idea! I asked him if he thought it was a MerMan, but we laughed cause it didnt swear at him. any ideas? thanks, K


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

I could only find this :/


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe a dark yellow fin tuna? Dunno


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like a cobia to me.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

sure it wasn't her? lol


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

Rainbow runner?


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

there is a fish called the dorkfish but you have to use a corndog to catch one....lol


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Cobia comes to mind as well.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Vote #3 for a dark cobia. I have not seen a lot in person but from what I have seen they run the color range from light grey to dark. They also flight/pull like you are hooked to the south bound end of a north bound freight train. Last but not least this is the season for them. If you see another throw an eel or crab in front of it and hold on. 50+# braid on a good reel and rod would be recommended


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

AJ,,, (Amber Jack, aka reef Donkey)???


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

First thing I thought of was Cobia, then possibly AmberJack. Im gonna check the post on the forum about the Cobia. Thanks for the pics guys, & daprez if I thought it was her, I would've jumped in myself. AmberJack & Dark yellow fin, I don't know, aren't they more offshore? Maybe a pup would come in this close to feed, but this guy had 50lb spyder wire on his reel, & he said it was a big one! Thanks, K


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Okay, after reading the sticky cobia post, it couldve been a Cobia. The Smacks were running Very Hard, the water temp is up. Manheden schooling. I feel like Sherlock Holmes. Thanks for the replies & the Cobia post, K


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> First thing I thought of was Cobia, then possibly AmberJack. Im gonna check the post on the forum about the Cobia. Thanks for the pics guys, & daprez if I thought it was her, I would've jumped in myself. AmberJack & Dark yellow fin, I don't know, aren't they more offshore? Maybe a pup would come in this close to feed, but this guy had 50lb spyder wire on his reel, & he said it was a big one! Thanks, K


My money is on a cobia. Plenty of them caught in the mb area just by boats usually...
Yellowfins are absent off SC waters for the past decade really AND would be a rare catch inshore. while plenty of reef donkeys have been caught on piers before but they seem absent from them today.

I was fishing with a fella from Boone, NC that king fishes often on the jolly roger pier couple weeks back and we talked about the lack of pier reef donkeys. As much fun as they are on #65 braid on a boat would love one on a 4/0 with #30 mono


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Fly girl fishing charter shot this 50lb cobia near shore in murrells inlet


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

my money is on cobia as well, they have been thick this year already been a 53lb and a 32 lb put on the deck at surfside this year


----------

